

The Australian Financial Review use CSS to hinder copy-pasting and Instapaper - Joakal
http://i.imgur.com/R77qu.png

======
Joakal
Link to original article:
[http://afr.com/p/opinion/taxpayer_twiggy_goes_out_on_limb_74...](http://afr.com/p/opinion/taxpayer_twiggy_goes_out_on_limb_74X94XYVoLkurjD1Tzl5mJ)

------
hoodoof
Who is it that wants to deprive content publishers of their ad revenue?

Not me - without revenue they are out of business and no content. The free
stuff on the web is provided because revenue can be made in other ways. I wish
people would stop trying to break it.

------
epc
Must do wonders for their SEO.

